# Remove gameyeeeah



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

Seriously, as of late there have been many users on this board, now including myself who have received piss poor support from gameyeah. I ordered a R4 from their US site a few days ago, and while they did reply to my original e-mail, I have yet to hear anything from them, or see any action. The order is just sitting on processing, and any e-mails I have sent to them have gone unanswered. To have this merchant be on the front page of gbatemp is a dishonor. Remove it please.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

they help the gbatemp admins pay for the server fees. i dont think they will remove them from the site. well advertising them cuts down the server fees.(i have heard a lot of people being happy about thier service)


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yeah...lets stop supporting Gameyeeah...that way we'll have tons of advertisements and pop-ups on this beautiful forum...either that or we can support Divineo.  That way there will be lots of news posts.  By the way, you can buy this item HERE and HERE and HERE or HERE

As far as I can tell though, Divineo is not bad, price is quite good, you can buy from them, just be prepared to pay import tax.


----------



## corbs132 (Mar 4, 2007)

be patient, i waited 14 days for my r4 from them. just wait.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

Who would you rather support, a merchant that is becomming irresponsible, or a merchant that is slightly more expensive, but at least you don't have to worry about getting your money stolen / receiving the product only after you complain to paypal?


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> be patient, i waited 14 days for my r4 from them. just wait.



I should not have to wait 2 weeks, when the item was clearly listed as 'In Stock', and I ordered from the store with shipping that was supposed to take 5 days max.

To expand on this. When I ordered my G6 Lite from kicktrading, and it was listed as 'In Stock', they at least immediatly e-mailed me telling me they were actually now out of stock. They responded to e-mails within at max 24 hours. I am perfectly happy waiting, but I am not happy when I am told nothing.


----------



## Opium (Mar 4, 2007)

How many days is 'a few days'? You do realise that it is the weekends now, hardly anyone works on the weekends so don't expect a reply!

And no, we will not be removing the Gameyeeeah banner unless you would like to pay our monthly hosting and I can assure you it is quite a lot.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

Also gbatemp would not have them on thier site if they ripped people off.


----------



## furashu (Mar 4, 2007)

theyre perfectly fine, just a little slow with service
are u kidding me, you want them removed cause u have to wait 14 days? my dad is waiting 20 days for his HDTV , should i tell the USA to get rid of costco?
GAMEYEEEAH IS BASED IN CHINA, wait let me repeat myself CHINA
they are perfectly fine i got a refund, if u dont like them get a refund.
go to realhotstuff.com theyre based in NEW JERSEY, USA ud wait 5 days.
theyre getting m3 simplys monday.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont even know if I have to wait 14 days. That is not the point. The point is the complete lack of communication.

If this site is going to put their banner on the front page, then it sounds like it would be a little more appropriate to remove the 'Fast Shipping' from the banner.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GAMEYEEEAH IS BASED IN CHINA, wait let me repeat myself CHINA



According to the large banner ad for their US based site, US customers will receive faster shipping 3-5 day shipping. Just because their main entity is located in China, does not mean I should expect 2 weeks from china shipping times. According to the US site, they are shipping from within the US.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

You don't know how long it's supposed to take? You should only order from places that at least give you an estimate of when your products will arrive. I see you're in Chicago also. I can tell you one thing, I've ordered from across the Pacific before and it _does_ take a bit longer since were up here in the Midwest. If anything, drop them an email.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 4, 2007)

If it says 5 day shipping, that means 5 BUSINESS days after it is SHIPPPED. Plus, usually if ordered after 5:00 PM, the order won't be processed until the next day.

The norm would be:

Tuesday: Ordered at 7:00 PM
Wednesday: Order is received and processed
Thursday: Order is shipped
Friday: Day 2 of shipping
Saturday: Not a business day
Sunday: Not a business day
Monday: Day 3 of shipping
Tuesday: Day 4 of shipping
Wednesday: Arrival

Each company is different and it all depends on how fast they get the item shipped. 5 day shipping does not mean you will receive it in 5 days. It means you should receive it within 5 business days after they have shipped it.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

The two previous posters once again completely missed what I have expressed in my posts.

If ordering from the US based gameyeah site, they claim to be shipping from within the united states using USPS Ground 3-5 Day. They are not shipping from China. Nor does this mean it takes them 3-5 days to 'Process' the order.

On top of this, as I previously mentioned three times now, I have yet to hear anything from aforementioned merchant.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It means you should receive it within 5 business days after they have shipped it.



You find it acceptable that it takes them over a week to 'Process' a order? I never knew it could take a week to package a item, and drop by the local post office.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

Perhaps your product needed to be sent to the U.S. location from the China location/warehouse (restock). That's the only logical reason I can think of...


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 4, 2007)

And you are missing my point. Every website out there that says so many day shipping starts AFTER they have processed and shipped the item. Whether it is from China or the moon, this is how the world works. Get used to it.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> And you are missing my point. Every website out there that says so many day shipping starts AFTER they have processed and shipped the item. Whether it is from China or the moon, this is how the world works. Get used to it.



I never knew it took over a week to package an item and drop by the local post office.


Once again. The US Based gameyeah site is not shipping from China. They are shipping from within the united states. This is exactly why I ordered from the US based gameyeah to begin with, and not the normal gameyeah site.



This once again falls back to the real core of the issue I am having, however;

I have yet to receive a response to my e-mails concerning said issue.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mchart @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Mar 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And you are missing my point. Every website out there that says so many day shipping starts AFTER they have processed and shipped the item. Whether it is from China or the moon, this is how the world works. Get used to it.
> ...


Well, hopefully from this experience, now you know. A little tip if you decide to order flashing products from within the U.S. again. Use Realhotstuff.com  They're based in New Jersey and drop off your order at the post office that same night if they get your order early enough. Took about 2 days to ship to Chicago for me.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mchart @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Mar 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And you are missing my point. Every website out there that says so many day shipping starts AFTER they have processed and shipped the item. Whether it is from China or the moon, this is how the world works. Get used to it.
> ...



Is this from the USPS tracking system? If so, their system is crap.

When I order from Amazon, it shows processing forever and then it gives me an estimated date of arrival in a few weeks and I end up getting it in about a week and a half and the USPS tracking system still shows it as processing when I clearly have it in my hands. Then, the next day everything is magically updated to show all the stops.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 4 2007, 01:10 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have ordered -Many- flashcarts from other merchants. This is not my first time 'dealing' with long wait times for shipping. Gameyeeah, however, seems to be the only merchant that ignores it's customers. Thus, the original purpose of this thread still stands. Remove them from this site, and they are beginning to show bad reputation. This is not just an issue only 'I' have had. Look around on the forums.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mchart @ Mar 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Mar 4 2007 said:
> ...



Once again, my item has not even reached USPS yet. The order is still marked as 'Processing' on the gameyeah site. Meaning they are still packing it, or doing whatever the hell. However, as I have previously stated now numerous times, I have yet to hear anything from aforementioned site.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

Seriously, as of late there have been many users on this board, now including myself who have received piss poor support from gameyeah. I ordered a R4 from their US site a few days ago, and while they did reply to my original e-mail, I have yet to hear anything from them, or see any action. The order is just sitting on processing, and any e-mails I have sent to them have gone unanswered. To have this merchant be on the front page of gbatemp is a dishonor. Remove it please.


----------



## Opium (Mar 4, 2007)

Is this your first purchase from them? Sometimes when you first purchase something from an online store processing takes a little longer because they need to run background checks on your creditcard etc.

It's pretty common for first time customers. But yes if it's taken over a week to just process the order then there might be something wrong.


----------



## Mchart (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Is this your first purchase from them? Sometimes when you first purchase something from an online store processing takes a little longer because they need to run background checks on your creditcard etc.
> 
> It's pretty common for first time customers. But yes if it's taken over a week to just process the order then there might be something wrong.



Gameyeeah uses paypal. Meaning they do not directly deal with my creditcard. Not to mention I am a verified business member with paypal, using my own personal checking account to transfer funds to people. Meaning paypal would instantly transfer the funds to the gameyeah paypal account anyways.

I won't bother making further replies in this thread unless something changes with my communication with gameyeah. I have made my point, and the onus is completely on gamyeeeah at this point.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 4, 2007)

you think its bad waiting a week. i had to wait a month for my ds-xtreme. ( from another site)


----------



## id242 (Mar 4, 2007)

I see that you are in the USA. Did you order from:
http://www.gameyeeeah.com/r4ds-microsdtf-s...pter-p-190.html

or did you click on the flashing "US Customers click here!" link and order from:
http://us.gameyeeeah.com/r4-ds-revolution-...dapter-p-1.html

I've ordered from the second link twice already, and received the each order within about a week or two.

I've also ordered directly from hong kong, with global UPS tracking numbers (playasia) and my items arrived in about 2 weeks (10 business days).

I've also ordered from canada (kicktrading) and items have arrived via canadapost in just under 3 weeks.

What have I learned? Items purchased & shipped from outside of the country that you expect them to be delivered at, will take some time for delivery. Patience is required - and if you don't receive anything from the company you've ordered from - or haven't heard from them within 4 days of your emails, then it is time to write an email stating that you're cancelling your order with them via your credit card within the next 24 hours - unless they give you tracking information, or explanation or a full refund.

14 week days is not a long time to wait for your package to be shipped via standard post from across the united states - or even from across the oceans of another continent.

EDIT: If you are going to demand that things be changed, please post up some facts so that your opinions will be taken for more than a grain of salt. When was your order placed, what was the exact url which you placed your order at, did you pay for anything more than standard shipping (next day, express, etc), how many times did you try to contact them - and what was written in their reply mail about the status of your order. None of these seem unreasonable to ask - and also, none of these questions break anyone's privacy - especially when you are demanding that things be changed.

I step off the soap-box now. Plus, Mario is calling for my help to save the princess again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have no opinion either way but might I just mention it was Chinese new year on the 18th of Febuary which is the equivalent of Christmas as far as the Chinese postal service/buisness in general is concerned.


----------



## Sebokie (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to say that everything was fine when i ordered my r4 from Gameyeeah. Shipping took probably more than a week, but for the price and for the fact that they are supporting gbatemp, i think it is not a great concern.


----------

